# Question for Bull Terrier owners?



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are they supposed to look like this? (Excuse the action shot, this girl was so much fun!)










I know their head (at the forehead) is supposed to dip down but should it just stop and turn down the way this pups does? I thought it was supposed to be smoother transition. I also thought (as far as "faults" go) they were not supposed to be primarily white, but most of the Bull Terriers I see are almost completely white.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Color 
Is white though markings on the head are permissible. Any markings elsewhere on the coat are to be severely faulted. Skin pigmentation is not to be penalized.

Colored
The Standard for the Colored Variety is the same as for the White except for the sub head "Color" which reads: Color. Any color other than white, or any color with white markings. Other things being equal, the preferred color is brindle. A dog which is predominantly white shall be disqualified.

That girl would be considered a white, with markings. but if she was say brindle with predominant white on the head she would be faulted.

As far as the head goes... it's a tossup tbh. like heads are getting so out of control it's ridiculous so it's kind of a personal preference anymore, MINE would be a fault as i understand it... but it wouldn't have been 80 years ago... :heh:
She has a very hard first arch on her head, i'm not sure if that would be a fault, mine however has a slight dip in the nose which i'm not sure would be a fault either.



An ideal head... 









Thing is though... when they were more terrier built instead of build more around the large bodies and focused heads they looked like this and these types were champs.. /drool









That girl in your pick looks like she's having a BLAST!!!! you probably got to see a bit of a hucklebutt too!!! :lol: love the action shot!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

She was running after Avery in the pic, but I only got her...I wish I had got them both.

When I think of a Bull Terrier, I picture something like Tobi or the dog in the 2nd pic. I never realized how much variation there could be in their head shape.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The tan one, is Rockytops sundance kid, AKA Rufus, he's the winning-est Bull Terrier in history. Rufus is beautiful and he's a great example of the breed standard in pretty much every way, the only thing that people really squabble alot over seems to be head shape 
http://www.btca.com/content/documents/education/bull_terrier_illustrated_standard.pdf

This is a nice standard guide, you can see the head shape that is now the standard


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow that guide is awesome. I love how they show how the markings can mess with the "look" of the dog even when the dog is in proper form.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've seen many B.T's who have severe drop/stop, and then I've seen quite a few that you couldn't even tell it was a B.T at all except for the ears. I don't think it has anything to do with their personality though! You have to love them no matter how they are shaped....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I've seen many B.T's who have severe drop/stop, and then I've seen quite a few that you couldn't even tell it was a B.T at all except for the ears. I don't think it has anything to do with their personality though! You have to love them no matter how they are shaped....


Robin
You know something i heard from many people on some bully forums, maybe since you have 2 of them that are he same age.... do the colored have more drive and maybe even a bit more high strung than the whites?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The 3 that I have are so different! Cayenne is laid back and lazy, she is a brindle and I raised her. Leo is a white with a come hither personality, he will go as long as you want but not super hyper. Kenzie, is a fart in a skillet, she is the black/white who should be doing agility or running a lure course. They all have some of the same quirks, pulling themselves across the carpet on their bellies, etc. but their personalities are so different and i wouldn't necessarily say that ******** are more tenacious than whites.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I lol'd at "fart in a skillet" I'm thinking.... crazy? :lol:


Leo sounds like he's much like Tobi... I'm hoping one day we'll rescue one that is really super drivey and would like to do some agility or coursing which would be so much fun... then again... i'm sure 2 bt's would tire each other out just fine, we have to be so careful with not letting Tobi get worked up atm with Jet in the house  Good to know that yours don't fit the stereotype!!! I've always been curious!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi, Jane has her new website up and going!| Training Success With Impossible Dogs


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Tobi, Jane has her new website up and going!| Training Success With Impossible Dogs


 i was wondering if Home was ever going to get updated :lol:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I just watched the "sit" video, how interesting to train a few week old puppy to no verbal commands and a clicker, I like it~


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I just watched the "sit" video, how interesting to train a few week old puppy to no verbal commands and a clicker, I like it~


she's pretty amazing 

I'm super happy she has a blog and an updated pigs fly site, and fb now!! :biggrin: I can't imagine how many friend spams she'd get on her personal one


----------

